# Have a 'Chocolate' For Valentines Day



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

One of my young male Chocolate cichlids (Hyselecara temporalis) wishing you all a happy valentines day.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

wow! that is a beautiful chocolate. i have some f1s that are very similar in coloration, but i think you got me beat. lol. thanx for sharing


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Wow! A very handsome lad indeed.


----------



## TwoDollar (Jan 17, 2014)

Looks great. Just got a chocolate and at 2.5" s/he looks so similar to the other young cichlids I have in there (nic, blue acara, firemouth). Can't wait to see the color changes, hope it's a "he".


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Very nice :thumb: here is mine that now resides in my 180. I've seen so many of these go for literally next to nothing at auctions having never known what they look like when grown. Now that I have one, I must say it has quickly became one of my favorite fish


----------



## fishgeekgirl (Feb 14, 2014)

I've never seen adult Chocolates, gorgeous!!!


----------



## botiadancer (Jun 30, 2004)

I have always loved the shape of these, and thought the color was "nice." Now that I have seen your photos, I must upgrade my thoughts on their color to "Yowza!" and "Shazam!!"

What is the recommended tank footprint to keep these into adulthood? 72"x24"?? Can they be kept alone? Pairs only?? Mix well with Satanoperca species?


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Botiadancer said:


> I have always loved the shape of these, and thought the color was "nice." Now that I have seen your photos, I must upgrade my thoughts on their color to "Yowza!" and "Shazam!!"
> 
> What is the recommended tank footprint to keep these into adulthood? 72"x24"?? Can they be kept alone? Pairs only?? Mix well with Satanoperca species?


A 6 ft tank would work well. They are peaceful giants.

I have not kept Satanoperca so don't take my word as final, but I think they would be fine together in a 6ft tank. Most Satanoperca have similer temperament.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

notho2000 said:


> One of my young male Chocolate cichlids (Hyselecara temporalis) wishing you all a happy valentines day.


Stunning fish. How did you get the long dorsal fin extension? Food? Water conditions?


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

I didn't do anything special ... just gave it reasonable conditions. It is a wild caught fish and a male. That may be part of it. Although I do have an aquarium strain that shows nice finnage as well. Here are a couple of females. Their fins aren't quite as impressive but still quite good.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

notho2000 said:


> I didn't do anything special ... just gave it reasonable conditions. It is a wild caught fish and a male. That may be part of it. Although I do have an aquarium strain that shows nice finnage as well. Here are a couple of females. Their fins aren't quite as impressive but still quite good.


Those are quite stunning as well.


----------

